# Steel City Contractor Saw



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Hummm…contractor saw? those look like table mounted trunnions to me that being the case, you have a true hybrid saw unlike so many falsely advertized hybrid saws. congratulation.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, I have heard nothing but good things about this saw


----------



## JimiThing (Apr 28, 2011)

that is incorrect routerisstillmyname or whatever your name is 

Table mounted trunnions are characteristic of a contactor saw. Cabinet mounted trunnions are characteristics of both "true" hybrids and cabinet saws… in fact the two main selling points that make people upgrade to a hybrid over a contractor saw is the fact that it has cabinet mounted trunnions (which are 100 times easier to adjust) and second being that the motor is mounted inside the cabinet. Now I have not looked at the pictures at all (slow internet) but the fact that he said he has a PALS setup tells me that you are correct at least in saying that the trunnions ARE mounted to the table. However you are mistaken in saying that this is a characteristic of a "true" hybrid saw. In fact it is the exact opposite. Just wanted to clear that up so that people in the market for a saw like this (the likely readers of reviews like this) are not misled.


----------



## JimiThing (Apr 28, 2011)

never mind I looked at the pics now, this is OBVIOUSLY a cabinet mounted trunnion, so I am assuming that you meant to say cabinet instead of table mounted and therefor you'd be correct… only confusion now is why the reviewer mentioned PALS… which is for table mounted trunnions… who knows.


----------



## GoBig (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes this is a cabinet mounted trunnion. The reason I mentioned PALS is for comparisons to other saws. I find that using PALS or a similar set up the easiest way to adjust a table saw. I like how with a PALS type set up you are using a set screw to dial in the position rather than a tap and nudge. The Steel City saw is easy enough to adjust and so far has held its setting beautifully.


----------



## PistolPete (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought this saw a little over a year ago, excellent quality/value ratio. I recently upgraded to the Vega U50 fence and love the saw even more now. The stock fence was my only complaint.


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have mixed feelings about mine. Bought it a few months ago and got it setup last week

The alignment process is a real pain: having to do the center and both wings. Having "adjustable" miter slots is just a cheap manufacturing stunt.

I find the blade gaurd and anti kickback pawls terrible. The Pawls just fly off all the time. I tightened the thumbscrew as tight as I could and it still flies off. Of cause I could be attaching it wrong as the manual is god awful. Another cheap stunt. Surely they can a afford a few hundred bucks for an English speaker.

Finally, it seems underpowered. I was ripping about 1/4 inch off a 2-inch thick piece of oak and the blade frequently stops completely. I don't feel I was feeding too fast. (Naturally, I replaced the crappy one supplied with it, with a diablo)


----------



## SpaltedGreg (Sep 5, 2014)

PistolPete, I'm new here-hi everybody!-and thus late to this thread. Just wondering if you're still a fan of your Steel City TS, as I'm looking at grabbing one of the last cast iron versions at my local woodworking store before they switch over to granite tops.

They seemed uncertain that I could easily upgrade the fence. It sounds like swapping in a Vega was no problem for you?

Thanks - and I appreciate anyone's input, since this will be my first table saw. (And the Steel City is squarely in my budget parameters.)


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

> PistolPete, I m new here-hi everybody!-and thus late to this thread. Just wondering if you re still a fan of your Steel City TS, as I m looking at grabbing one of the last cast iron versions at my local woodworking store before they switch over to granite tops.
> 
> They seemed uncertain that I could easily upgrade the fence. It sounds like swapping in a Vega was no problem for you?
> 
> ...


I was in your shoes a few months ago. Compared to my old Ryobi BT3000, I like it a lot. I used a harbor freight coupon to get 20% off at HD (YMMV), so at $700-ish it was a great deal. At the time I only had 15a single circuit in garage. Have since upgraded to 50A so could run 240v tool now. In retrospect, I wish I'd bought a 3HP. The biggest issue is when doing a quick RIP with an 80T blade (just one piece so you don't want to swap blade for one cut. It will easily stop the motor. Also the whole thing where the wings form the outside edge of the miter slot is a pain (IMHO). I think they did it save cash.

the anti kickback pawls are dreadful. the whole device just flies off all the time. I use the Jeesem ones on fence now

I successfully installed and incra on mine

Hope this helps

Mark


----------



## SpaltedGreg (Sep 5, 2014)

This is very helpful, Mark. I've definitely read mixed reviews of the miter slot alignment. The motor stopping is more worrisome, although I don't think I'll need to cut anything too dense - at least not anytime soon. Which is good, because 240V isn't an option for me in this space. It's great to know you could upgrade to the Inca.

One other question … did you feel the need to fully enclose the base somehow for better dust collection? I noticed some gaps when looking at the floor model.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine has stopped cutting ply and oak floor boards (12 inch lenght). As I say, I'm sure it's because I kept the 80T blade in. There is a grizzly 1.75HP that is similar for about same price. Can be 110 or 240v, not that .25HP will make that much difference. The one thing you may need to consider is that it's a left tilt blade. Most seem to be right tilt. So far practical implications are that I had to modify my miter sled for right tilt, had to mount my router table on right and by extended range incra. This does mean I can use same fence for saw and router and gives me about 50+ inches to right of blade. Because I need to move the saw to side of garage, I had to build a 7 foot long mobile base to house saw and extension legs.

Regarding DC. I just installed a dust deputy and the DC chute on the saw. There was a LOT of sawdust inside from prior non-DC use. I haven't had a chance to use it yet with the DC, so not sure how effective it is. Gotta be better than no-DC at all though


----------



## SpaltedGreg (Sep 5, 2014)

Good suggestions-I was reading more about left and right tilt blades today. Hopefully your DC will make a big difference.  Thanks again for the tips and info!


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

> Good suggestions-I was reading more about left and right tilt blades today. Hopefully your DC will make a big difference.  Thanks again for the tips and info!
> 
> - SpaltedGreg


You're welcome


----------

